# Say a Prayer for Chaser



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This morning Chaser and I got up to go hunting and started to load our decoys and other gear on his game cart and needed to tie the gear down so that it wouldn't fall off. Chaser pulled out his bungee chords and started to secure the gear when the one he was working with came loose and smacked him in the left eye. When it hit him, he dropped immediately and said everything was black. After a couple of minutes we got him close enough to the truck to check his eye and it was pretty watery and had some blood in it. So I got the gear loaded back up in the truck and drove him home so that his wife could get him to the hospital. It sounds like he has some scratches on his lens, and blood behind his retina causing some some immense pressure. 

Eyes are one of those things that you just cant afford to damage. Send your prayers over to him and hopefully he hasn't experienced any permanent damage.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dang that sucks. I hope everything works out. We take our eyes for granted until something like this happens.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Sad news, hope all is well with Chaser!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow that is sad to hear, I hope he is ok!! Things like that can happen so fast!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear this. Something so simple can hurt you so bad. Prayers are sent.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Prayers are on their way! Good luck Chaser.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks guys. Pretty scary stuff. Luckily my vision has returned to some degree. I bruised my eyeball pretty badly. Fortunately there were no lacerations, just a few scratches and some bleeding. Be careful out there. You never know when a simple thing can lead to serious issues. Take it from me, your vision is something you don't wanna lose, even for a few hours. It scared the crap out of me. I just hope things go back to how they were before.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad it's nothing serious.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

good to hear your doing ok just hopefully you dont get the "floaters" in your eye. i get them at times since my eye accident and it plays hell in the marsh and of course hats the only time i notice them. good luck to you and a speedy recovery and a good future of hunting


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I wish you a speedy recovery! Did you change your avatar based on this occurrence or did you already have that one?


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Glad you are going to be OK. Sorry to hear that. By the way...it wasn't your shooting eye was it?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

[attachment=0:3ta3e4dl]eye_UWN.jpg[/attachment:3ta3e4dl]
Here is a picture of my eye as of today. The picture doesn't do it justice. The white part of my eye under my iris is completely red from bruising and burst blood vessels. The other day it was so full of blood that it made the surface of my eye bulge out, getting in the way of my eyelids. The surface scratches are all healed up, but there is still some blood inside the globe, making it difficult to see clearly. I would say I'm probably at about 75% of normal function at this point. I am still amazed that this event didn't completely blind me out of that eye.

And, yes/no, Kenny. I shoot lefty with guns, so I'm ok there, but if I don't get my vision back, it will make shooting a bow very difficult.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

ouch man . glad you did not lose your eye


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I knew a guy who lost his eye to a bungee cord, be careful out there.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Likely story! I betcha don't give no sass to BAX again for awhile...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Likely story! I betcha don't give no sass to BAX again for awhile...


Its one of those "you should see the other guy" situations. :lol:

I thought about it in terms of what some ultimate fighters and boxers might experience from time to time, but then I realized that there is no way they even know what I have gone/am going through. At least with boxing or MMA when you get punched there is a glove over the hand when it strikes you. I think an elbow is probably the closest thing to a plastic buckle that they contact. I'm sure an elbow hurts like hell too though.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I got a puffy lip once...so I feel your pain...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> I got a puffy lip once...so I feel your pain...


Thank you for leaving out the details... :lol: With you I can only imagine. For some reason you, and Shawn Larson in red cowboy boots and a stick pony come to mind.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

That sombeecth said he would never post up the vid...sounds like he broke his promise!


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I haven't seen that vid yet....I did how ever find this one of Shawn running from a cow.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

cklspencer said:


> I haven't seen that vid yet....I did how ever find this one of Shawn running from a cow.


That is AWESOME!


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> InvaderZim said:
> 
> 
> > I got a puffy lip once...so I feel your pain...
> ...


Zing!

hope you get your eye back chaser!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> InvaderZim said:
> 
> 
> > I got a puffy lip once...so I feel your pain...
> ...


Bahahahah!!!!!!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

edited by moderator :RULES:


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Kiss is an understatement...


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Dang Chaser, Glad its turning out ok!!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

dang, that cow had it out for shaun


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Shaun
I can't believe your picking on people with Down Syndrome now, is nothing beneath you?

Chaser, hope your eye continues to heal.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

wyoguy said:


> I can't help but believe your parents are close blood relatives with some of the stupid chit you say... i mean honestly! for gawd sakes, learn how to spell and use proper grammar and you might be able to remove some doubt, not all, but some. Like your parents are 3rd cousins kinda doubt. Not your parents are brother and sister kinda doubt, which is what im believing is currently the case. But even if you do get an education, you still can't fix the part where you look 3/4s down syndrome...


Shaun
I can't believe your picking on people with Down Syndrome now, is nothing beneath you?

Chaser, hope your eye continues to heal.[/quote]

o-||


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Good luck, Chaser. I've taken care of a couple of bungee cord eye injuries, and they can be very serious. I use bungee cords very rarely for this very reason. Always look away from the hooked end when you stretch them.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

You guys pray funny.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Cooky said:


> You guys pray funny.


 -_O-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> [quote="fixed blade XC-3":3pganj4o]
> 
> 
> InvaderZim said:
> ...


(edited by moderator).[/quote:3pganj4o]

Awe Shawn you are correct. I know you're really smart, and make fun of my spelling and grammar. You may not know this, but you have to capitalize I's and you can't start a sentence with "but" I'm surprised you didn't know this? I realize you're an angry little elf and obviously suffer from little man's disease, so lets try to keep the personal attacks to a minimum.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> [quote="shaun larsen":21gz5t3g][quote="fixed blade XC-3":21gz5t3g]
> 
> 
> InvaderZim said:
> ...


(edited by moderator).[/quote:21gz5t3g]

Awe Shawn you are correct. I know you're really smart, and make fun of my spelling and grammar. You may not know this, but you have to capitalize I's and you can't start a sentence with "but" I'm surprised you didn't know this? I realize you're an angry little elf and obviously suffer from little man's disease, so lets try to keep the personal attacks to a minimum.[/quote:21gz5t3g]

Maybe his mom wrote that? Watch out for mama bear.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

In before the lock.... but here for the gang bang. 8)


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I have heard of this before. That person lost his eye.

I hope everything works out! Full vision, and no permanent damage.

Lesson learned: Wear safety goggles when using bungee chords. -)O(- Or avoid them all together, and use tie downs. :O•-:


----------

